# Anyone want to trade a $5 amazon gift card for my Adorama $10 off $150 coupon?



## jdramirez (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if they sent it to me because I sent back a lens where the box was damaged... but I don't think i'm going to make a purchase from Adorama in the next 2 weeks (claims it expires in 15 days)... so I'd rather it not go to waste and I'd really like to get a little cash back. 

I only have one... so message me... or just respond here.. 

No biggy either way.


----------

